# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  درخواست مجدد در مورد استفاده از javascript در asp.net

## maryamsahar

دوست عزیز 
کد شما جوریه که وقتی یک عددی رو تو تکس باکس تایپ میکنم خودش بطور اتوماتیک عدد رو جدا میکنه ولی من میخوام این کار پس از فشردن دکمه Enter صورت بگیره .
تو asp.net یک ابزاری وجود داره که وقتی ازش استفاده کنی به محض فشردن Enter دستوری رو که بهش دادنو انجام میده . من میخوام این کار رو برای اون ابزار با کدهای Javascript انجام بدم . 
ممنون میشم اگه بتونین راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## aminghaderi

این جور مشکلات رو اگر در بخش Asp.net مطرح کنید ، فکر کنم زودتر به نتیجه برسید تا تالار جاوا اسکریپت ،  این تالار برای مشکلات اسکریپتی هست؟! نه ارتباط asp با java??!!!!
من همین الان 3 پست در رابطه ارتباط asp با javascript دیدم که 2 تاش کامل شبیه هم و تکراری بود؟!
اونم چه تکراری ؟! نمونه سوال اون برمی گرده به سال 1385 ؟! ولی بعد 3 سال با اینکه مطالب در بخش تاپیک های مهم asp.Net آرشو هم شده ولی هنوز هستند که سوال می کنند؟!

----------

